# Test...



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2002)

The new profanity filter ing rocks!  I have never seen such a 1337 mothering profanity filter in all my in' days!

It'd be even funnier if it was , but I'll live with the damn er that Morrus came up with.


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 14, 2002)

Editing my ing post. What is it with you mods and goddamned editing. You're all on huge ing power trips. I think you guys should sit back and deflate your egos some what.

The forgoten realms suck and Drizzt is a munchkin.I have an idea now... 

Ack my whining skills arent working today I need more coffee me thinks.  I figured if I was going to give you a post to edit I should make it somewhat similar to all the whiners. Have fun editing.
Much appreciated.
BTW

CONGRATS DARKNESS
Thanks, my friend! 

[BTW, Morrus, I _love_ the new profanity filter! Look here: ]

- Darkness


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 14, 2002)

Not a problem.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2002)

The new profanity filter ing rocks!  I have never seen such a 1337 mothering profanity filter in all my in' days!

It'd be even funnier if it was , but I'll live with the damn er that Morrus came up with.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2002)

Time to move this thread around a little...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Time to move this thread around a little...  *



Heh. While trying that, I noticed that one can also copy the thread - which I did.


----------

